#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-02-14
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: buenas, como vas?
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, bn bn y vos?
<alucardni> ahí, buscando una MOTU-tarea, está difícil esto :(
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> yo ando haciendo el afiche del flisol
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: tuani! creo que leogg va a Colombia para el flisol
<alucardni> está bastante animado con su posible viaje
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, si eso me conto.... y yo conozco a los q lo invitaron
<SergioMeneses> son amigos mios
<alucardni> que bien
<SergioMeneses> de hecho lo he publicitado :D
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<PabloRubianes> buenas
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-02-15
<SergioMeneses> buenas..
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, PabloRubianes  effie_jayx  m4v  faktorqm  o7
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> que paso?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, llegando de la u xD a reunion de u-co :S
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: o/
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, o7
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-02-16
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<altmas5> no pasa nada..
<PabloRubianes> hola
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, o7
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bien bien aqui mirando lo de la participacion de ubuntu-co en el campus party de este año
<PabloRubianes> ahhh
<PabloRubianes> yo llegando de trabajar
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y qtal el trabajo?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ando q me voy a uruguay a buscar trabajo... aqui estan pagando muy poco :S
<PabloRubianes> hehe
<PabloRubianes> aqui no tanto
<PabloRubianes> el trabajo es un lio, pero bien llevandola
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, nos hablamos luego... voy saliendo q esten bien
<PabloRubianes> saludos
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-02-19
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hi... como vas?
<PabloRubianes> bien esta lloviendo aca pero todo ok
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, por aca igual.... menos mal no llovió ayer en la noche
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> por?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, andaba haciendo vida social :D
<PabloRubianes> bien! por suerte el dia que fui al carnaval no llovio
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jajaja eso es una señal... debemos salir mas de la pc xD
<PabloRubianes> jeje pero el tablado esta solo de noche en montevideo
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-02-20
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
